# Wal mart Tristar Shotgun



## krawlin5

Anyone bought the Tristar semiauto shotgun from Wal mart they are now carrying they have a youth model in 20 gauge I was thinking of getting for my son. Price on gun is $327.


----------



## smokey30725

I believe there was a thread on them up in the firearms section.


----------



## Mike E Phillips

Save your money they don't hold up if you shoot alot


----------



## specialk

I got a silver G2 in 28 gauge.  I only use it for rabbit hunting and don't shoot a whole lot but it is a great gun.....never given me a problem.....


----------



## alphachief

I had a camo 3.5" over/under I hunted with then gave to my son.  Good shotgun for the money.  Never had a problem with it...but don't know about the auto's.


----------



## joepuppy

I'd stay away from them at all cost. personal experience speaking here.


----------

